# Boot-Probleme mit Lilo



## xloouch (21. Juli 2003)

Hi zusammen

Hab ein kleines Problem beim Booten. kann das system nur noch mit der Boot/Installations CD aufstarten... wenn ich die CD nicht drin hab komm ich beim aufstarten nur bis:

Booting from CD: failure

LI



Mehr kommt nicht.. kann mir bitte jemand helfen. ist relativ schwer, wenn das Scheiss System nicht mehr aufstartet...

Hab ne Boot-Partition eingerichtet.. aber es nützt nichts, wenn ich mit dem Bootmanager darauf verweise.. es macht einfach gar nichts mehr..

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal im voraus

Gruss

Xloouch


----------



## tefla (22. Juli 2003)

Dein BIOS bootet aber nicht zufällig nur von CD ?


----------



## xloouch (23. Juli 2003)

Nein.. habs ausprobiert und im bios eingestellt, dass es nur von "c" booten soll.. ist nicht gegangen..

nebenbei.. 
ich hab eine partition  /boot gemacht auf /dev/hda7
und anschliessend wird von /dev/hda5 gebootet.. 

wenn ich das system mit der cd starte, kann ich ja das installierte system ja booten. nur muss ich dort die hda5 anwählen, sonst geht da gar nichts.. 

will nicht unbedingt den ganzen server nochmals neu aufsetzen.. hab schon zuviel damit gemacht.

ich hoffe, mit dieser antwort bist du zufrieden..


----------



## melmager (24. Juli 2003)

einfach lilo neu installieren --

dann geht es 

ev musst du noch dein /etc/lilo.conf datei anpassen da du ja scheinbar an den Partitionen was geändert hast


----------



## xloouch (25. Juli 2003)

hab jetzt lilo neu installiert. hat aber nichts gebracht.. läuft immer noch nicht weiter, wie ich es am anfang beschrieben habe....


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2003)

Hast du mal Grub ausprobiert?


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

lilo.conf

boot=/dev7hda   <- in den bootsektor von hda schreiben

$lilo
linux added
windoof added 
...

damit sollte es gehen.


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

im recovery modus finde ich gar KEINE datei namens lilo.conf...

stehe ich irgend wie vor einem grösseren problem????


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xloouch _
> *im recovery modus finde ich gar KEINE datei namens lilo.conf...
> 
> stehe ich irgend wie vor einem grösseren problem???? *



Die grösse des Problems hängt von 
deiner Kenntniss der Linux grundlagen ab.

Sprich es gibt mehrere Wege.

Ich geh mal davon aus das du Suse nutzt richtig?

a) hast du eine Bootdiskette?

b) wenn nein dann starte per cd und wähle den punkt (installiertes system booten) aus. <- RedHat

c) Suse weiss ich nicht ob die oben genannte Option besteht. Aber dort kannst du soviel ich weis ueber den Punkt System updaten den bootloader neu ueberschreiben, lege diesmal eine diskette zusaetzlich an und schreibe den bootloader in den Master Boot Rekord

D) gibt es die möglichkeit das du das root filesystem von hand mountest und lilo aufrufst.
Da ich nicht weiss welche Distribution du nutzt kann ich dir auch grad nicht sagen wohin beim aufruf der recovery shell das root filesystem gemounted wurde.

Punkt D) kann ich dir nicht auf die schnelle erklären, weil es relativ viel an informationen gibt die du wissen solltest:

schau dazu da mal nach:
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/ch034.html#26384


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

da ich ja irgendwie den runlevel verändert habe, kann ich gar nichts mehr machen. komme nicht mal mehr auf meine partitionen!!

1. Habe suse 8.0

a) nein, leider keine boot-diskette

b) geht ja nicht, wegem runlevel

c) lilo neu installieren habe ich schon probiert.hat nix gebracht

d) wie oben erwähnt..


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

xloouch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ich ja irgendwie den runlevel verändert habe, kann ich gar nichts mehr machen. komme nicht mal mehr auf meine partitionen!!
> 
> 1. Habe suse 8.0
> 
> a) nein, leider keine boot-diskette


ist ärgerlich


> b) geht ja nicht, wegem runlevel


Hat mit dem Runlevel gar nichts zu tun. 


> c) lilo neu installieren habe ich schon probiert.hat nix gebracht


Hast du double boot system drauf?

Hast du ne alte DOS Diskette oder Knoppix da?

mit DOS Diskette:
format /mbr



> d) wie oben erwähnt..



Ja richtig, die lösung steht aber auch da im Link was mann in dem Fall macht. 
Du kannst deine root partion neu mounten.


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

nur.. das grösste problem ist, ich komm nicht mal ins unix selber rein.. nicht mal mit cd..  wenn ich dort anklicke, dass er das installierte system booten soll, spuckt er mir das mit dem runlevel raus..

nein. hab kein double boot installiert.

leider auch kein knoppix. das mit der dos diskette geht klar...

wenn ich auf meine partitionen kommen würde, könnte ich das ganze ändern. das ist schon klar. aber wie komme ich da drauf??

sorry.. bin noch ein relativ grosser newbie auf dem bereich von unix


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

Hast den Link mal durchgelesen?

Da stehen möglichkeiten wie du an deine partion rankommen kannst. 

grüsse


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

hab jetzt, leider nur unter dos, eine system diskette generiert. hat anscheinend nicht viel gebracht.. unter dem rescue boot hab ich nun das diskettenlaufwerk gemountet und es dort probiert. aber dort kennt er nicht mal den comannd format geschweige denn unter windows /mbr...

ich werde mich nochmals mit dem link beschäftigen und hoffe, dass ich mit der startdiskette nun endlich an meine partitionen rankomme. im 1. versuch hat es jedenfalls NICHT geklappt.

werde mich wieder melden, wenn es a) nicht stehen sollte oder b) ich nicht weiter komme.

gruss 

Ps. Danke Chris


----------



## xloouch (30. Juli 2003)

Sorry. aber ich habs im dokument selbst nicht gefunden. zudem hab ichs mit der start-diskette versucht. hat aber auch nichts gebracht. sorry.. kannst du mir sonst noch irgend wie weiterhelfen?


----------



## xloouch (11. August 2003)

So, habs jetzt selbst weiter probiert. hab nun mein "altes" filesystem im recovery modus mounten könnnen. hab die die einzelnen dateien angeschaut, ist aber alles so, wie ich es im original hatte.. hab nichts gross verändert. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

benötige dringends hilfe bei dem problem...


----------



## arek (14. August 2003)

versuchs mal so:

Starte im recovery-modus
gib dann folgendes in der bash ein:

cd /mnt
mkdir hd

#mounte dein root system nach hd (etwa mount -t auto /dev/hda1 hd)

mcedit /mnt/hd/etc/lilo.conf	#wenn mcedit nicht installiert sein sollte, versuchs mit emacs oder vi
schreib folgendes in die datei:
#anfang
lba32

boot=/dev/hda
root=/dev/hda1
map=/boot/map
delay=0
vga=normal
default=linux
image=/boot/vmlinuz   #
   label=linux

#ende
bei der Zeile mit map=/boot/map bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher möglicherweise musst du map durch System.map-2.4.18-4GB oder so ersetzen
ls /boot
hilft hier weiter, aber probier es erstmal so

dann wieder in der bash:
chroot /mnt/hd
mount /boot # -nur falls du eine extra boot-partition hast
lilo

#wenn das nicht hilft: setze die Meldungen beim ausführen von lilo und eine Auflistung deiner Partitionen ins Forum


----------



## xloouch (14. August 2003)

Hab Linux jetzt schon wieder neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das problem mit dem runlevel. Sonst nichts mehr.

gruss

Danke für die hilfe.


----------

